# Taxes, w-9, living abroad



## Owenwp (Dec 30, 2016)

Hello. 

I'm an American currently living in Vietnam. I've been away from the US for the entire calendar year, and one thing I do for money is teach English online. I'm a little frustrated today, because the company that I work for told me one month ago that my w-9 submission was just fine, and then last night I got an email saying my address in Vietnam incomplete. 

I think it could be that because the Vietnamese use accents that we don't, it could have created a computer problem. Or maybe there's a problem with me trying to file from abroad. 

Are there any US citizens here who have submitted a W-9 from abroad who might be able to help me? I only have a few days to correct this problem, so I'd really appreciate some support. Thank you! 

Owen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You file a W9 form with a bank or other private company (evidently in your case, your employer). The IRS never sees the form itself - it's for the bank (or employer) to cover their own butts as to whether they are withholding US taxes before remitting money to you or not.

It's odd that your employer should be asking for a W-9, as it is normally used only for interest and dividend payments (see the Certification in Section II that you are asked to sign). But the main purpose is for the requester to get your US social security number. 

If the problem is with your address, then perhaps you'd do best to ask your employer what the problem is with your address on the form. If it's a computer system issue, then it's an issue with your employer's computer system.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

